# is this a good buy?



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

ok so my shop is far, and the train guy is never around when I call....and finding MSRP seems bouncy so can someone tell me if this is a good deal??

and is it complete or will I have to add more, or is there an option to add more with this model?

"COMMENTS: Does not support non-decoder equipped or analog locos.
For use with only the Prodigy Advance DCC System (MRCU1406).

"

what does that even mean?

p.s. im in the process of reading the NMRA electrical section...bare with me


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

TapRoot said:


> "COMMENTS: Does not support non-decoder equipped or analog locos.


Simply means that you cannot run locomotives that are not equipped with DCC chips on the system.




TapRoot said:


> For use with only the Prodigy Advance DCC System (MRCU1406).



DCC decoder chips can be run on any brand DCC system. However DCC system components...throttle, booster, etc....are only compatible with the particular brand offered, i.e. Digitrax command station is not compatible with an NCE throttle or a Lenz booster.


----------

